# Suspension Clunking Fixed



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Lately I have noticed a severe clunking noise coming from the rear end. I searched and searched possible causes and nothing fixed it. Well I was overlooking the suspension today before the car goes in to be painted next week and I noticed the passenger side rear was missing the nut and bolt that attaches the endlink to the sway bar. I got a new bolt and nut and put it back in place with Removable Loc-Tite and took it for a drive. Not one clunk and zero chattering. 

The owner previous to me had Hotchkis Sway Bar's installed on both the rear and front, but is this a common thing that this bolt comes loose? It kind of freaked me out. Who knows how long I had been driving with it gone. I never thought to even look for that.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I guess there are cars missing bolts randomly but it isn't common. It sounds like whoever installed the sways didn't do a good job. Other than some body roll at least it wasn't a "critical" error. I removed my sway end links for the track and drove around for a week like that. Not a lot of difference in normal driving.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

No there was not much difference feeling wise, but it definitely solved the clunking and chattering noises.


----------

